# German Shepherds Almost Rip Off Woman's Arms



## iLittleMiss (May 3, 2014)

Surgeons battle to save woman's arms after Alsatians almost tear limbs off in attack In Great Amwell, Hertfordshire | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Why are you posting all of these?


----------



## Susan_GSD_mom (Jan 7, 2014)

What is your agenda in posting these links?


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Was just about to ask same thing...why the doom and gloom. Hmm

Anti- GSD troll?


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

It is forbidden to breed Pit Bull terriers in Britain. German shepherds who can cause such injuries were trained to do that regardless of whom they bite, human or another dog. Obviously, the dogs were intended for dog fights. EE woman, most likely, was an illegal worker. Criminality from top to bottom and through...But, believe me, such cases are extremely rare in UK.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Every single one of her posts is one of these links. Troll.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

Well, such articles are written for someone like her. I even can guess where all of this comes from. In order to control the nation certain methods are applied, and spreading fear is one of them. If people are generally scared - it is easier to control them. Fairy tales about the aliens coming to attack humans, bloodthirsty Soviets, brainwashed terrorists, or man eating dogs are put into news to shock phobia-conditioned brains in order to keep the phobia up. Just watch the words: "rip off arms"... Do you know what sort of strength should be applied to rip off the arm of an adult human? A heavy vehicle may do, provided that that man/woman was fixed hard to the ground. A human badly bitten by dogs normally dies of blood loss. But "blood loss" doesn't sound so impressive as a Halloween image of a "ripped off arm". LittleMissVimpire, probably, wants to greet us...


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

If you find these or any other posts annoying, there's a relatively easy fix...one I find improves my enjoyment of the forum:

Click <UserCP> at the top of the screen
Click <Edit Ignore List> in the list to the left
Type the User Name you wish to ignore in the box labeled "Add a Member to Your List..."
Click <Save Changes>

Voila! The posts will then disappear from your screen.


----------



## David Taggart (Nov 25, 2012)

I'm OK. Nice rubber toys for your dog actually: http://www.g oogle.com/search?q=hal...niv&sa=X&ei=4e9GVLeuJ82vaYi2gsAO&ved=0CCcQsAQ 
Not everyone in the street understands though.


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Magwart said:


> If you find these or any other posts annoying, there's a relatively easy fix...one I find improves my enjoyment of the forum:
> 
> Click <UserCP> at the top of the screen
> Click <Edit Ignore List> in the list to the left
> ...


Thank You!!!:groovy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I disagree that we should just ignore when people are spreading around false impressions of our breed. 

The dogs in question were at an unlicensed training facility with 99 dogs give or take. These aren't your typical family dogs, they are not your typical, weak-nerved reactive dogs. These are dogs, whose training probably includes increasing aggression, encouraging or compelling the dog to continue attacking, and a general lack of socialization with any humans other than their trainers/owners. And how much can a pair of guys do with 99 dogs? 

When someone specifically points out rare, individual instances where a dog does something wrong, I think it makes sense to point out how many of these dogs are out there, and what percentage of dogs actually do as these dogs did.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Good point to end on Selzer. 

Locking this now, doesn't serve much purpose.


----------

